# Help Needed - Brown algea everywhere



## Douglas Mason (4 Apr 2020)

Hi,

I've been ill for the past 4 days with suspected Covid 19.  Although I'm not yet fully functioning as I get out of breath very easily I came downstairs for the first time to see my tank looking a bit of a mess with brown algea everywhere.  I believe it may be Diatoms although it does not blow away or rub off the leaves easily.  I also have what appars to be pearling but this appears to be coming from the algea.  I ordered a couple of stem plants as recommended on my journal and my wife put these in the tank when they arrived to save them.  These new plants appear to be pearling slightly but there is also signs of algea starting on the leaves.

Due to my I'll health I cannot do much but I've reduced slightly the amount of EI dosing I was doing as recommended and I've  left my lighting at 60% for the time being.  I'll try and do a large water change over the weekend if able as I'm still very weak and get out of breath easily

Any advice on how I can deal with this algea outbreak to either slow it down until I recover more or to assist in getting rid of it.  I'm unable to do much but my wife will assist if necessary.

I've attached a few images but my tank and plants just look a dirty brown colour.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (4 Apr 2020)

Appears to be diatoms, if your tank is fairly new this is common. Dealing with the end of it myself. Not much you can do other than siphoning it out or adding some fish/inverts that like to consume it (otos, bristlenose pleco, Amano shrimp). Try to keep your tank clean and keep up with water changes and it will pass. I’m sorry about your health. I would not worry about the tank unless it’s a helpful distraction, just focus on getting better.


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 Apr 2020)

Seconded, - probably diatoms, not a disaster, but look after yourself first. You can always sort the tank out later if necessary.


----------



## Douglas Mason (4 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the replies,

I'm using the tank as a distraction whilst I recover as there is not much else I can do as I get out of breath and I'm very tired.

My wife is going to help with a water change tomorrow and I'll just feed fish and enjoy as much as I can.  As it's a fairly new set up I just didn't want to lose everything by doing nothing.

Thanks again.

Doug


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Hope your doing better Mason


----------



## EA James (13 Apr 2020)

I’d also recommend ensuring your filter is kept clean and free from any rotting organic matter. if you haven’t got one already, get a pre filter 
Get well soon mate


----------



## Douglas Mason (18 Apr 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for the kind replies.

It's taken me nearly 3 weeks to feel up to doing very much, mainly tiredness.

My tank is still looking awful, it has diatom algea, green spot algea and now what appears to be a string type algea.

With the help of my wife I've been changing 50% of the water twice weekly and cleaning pre-filter on my canister filter.  I'm dosing EI daily as per the recommendations and my lighting (Fluval Plant 3.0) comes on at midday and off at 6pm  and it is running at 65%.  The CO2 comes on at 9.30am and goes off at 5.00pm.  The two drop checkers show lime green colour and flow appears to be fine.

I've been told to turn off the EI dosing for time being as I'm using new soil (Tropica) and there will be too many nutrients in water but from what ive read I should continue adding this and do the water changes.

Last week I tested my water prior to the CO2 coming on and if was:-

PH - 6.7
KH - 3
GH - 5
Nh4 - 0.025
NO2 - 0.7
NO3 - 15.

When the lights come on the pH drops  down to 6.3.

Can anyone offer some advice on what action I need to take to combat the algea.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## Douglas Mason (18 Apr 2020)

Overview of whole tank



 

Image showing right hand side of tank and all 3 types of algea



 

Image showing left hand of tank


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (18 Apr 2020)

Sorry about all your issues Mason, but I feel your pain. I’m just ridding my tank of BBA due to my own maintenance negligence. It looks like your biggest issue is diatoms, as its overtaking your plants. Unfortunately there isn’t much you can do but try and suck it out and just remove what you can. Unfortunately that can mean your plants come with it if the diatoms suffocated them enough that they are no longer salvageable. It certainly stinks and I feel your pain.


----------



## sparkyweasel (18 Apr 2020)

I would put some more plants in there, something fast-growing to get the balance in favour of the plants and against the algae/diatoms.

Indian fern is good, or fast-growing stems. Even a big bunch of Elodea as sold for ponds would do, and you can thin it out and replace with your preferred plants later, when shopping is back to normal.


----------

